# TRIFECTA Black Friday 2015 CTD tune sale.



## Keith H. (Apr 23, 2015)

Just an FYI, Trifecta has their CTD tune on sale for black Friday. $398.00 with free shipping.

News - TRIFECTA - Home - WOT-Tuning.com

Thank you WOT-Tuning for taking note of everyone's requests for a CTD tune sale.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

No tunes for me. I am perfectly content with 145K miles (and counting) of pure stock.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Keith H. said:


> Just an FYI, Trifecta has their CTD tune on sale for black Friday. $398.00 with free shipping.
> 
> News - TRIFECTA - Home - WOT-Tuning.com
> 
> Thank you WOT-Tuning for taking note of everyone's requests for a CTD tune sale.


I would go with Fleece if they're on sale

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## moretorque05 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ordered!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

figured I have been asking for days and I go away Friday and Saturday and there was a sale


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

I guess I'll mark my calendar for next year.


----------



## maikell77 (Oct 21, 2014)

I too pulled the trigger and bought a tune. I'm 75,000 miles in and trouble free. I sure hope this doesn't break that streak.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I did too. Too good a deal to pass up. Just waiting for it to show up...will put it in right after my upcoming oil change (2nd of my 4 free changes)


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I did too. Too good a deal to pass up. Just waiting for it to show up...will put it in right after my upcoming oil change (2nd of my 4 free changes)


Cable shipped and should be there soon! You will definitely enjoy it


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Guess I wasn't paying attention to this one for Black Friday.

Oh well - it'll give me another year to watch how the tune evolves and evaluate performance (and especially fuel economy) before deciding to buy the tune or not.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Well, I finally got my oil changed (second of 4 free at the dealer)...so I could put the tune put on my Diesel Cruze...AND a chance to drive it on the highway.

Have to say I LOVE the tune. Pulls strong while accelerating and the rolling acceleration from 45mph to 70mph like when passing some idiot blocking traffic driving under the limit who won't pass someone else also driving under the limit when you finally get a chance is awesome.

And as others have said...the tweak for the transmission does wonders as well. Never felt smoother. Feels like a much more refined car now (and it wasn't bad before)...with a lot more under the hood.

Its worth every penny it cost.

So if you are on the fence....you won't regret it. It really IS worth it for more than just the increase in power.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Well, I finally got my oil changed (second of 4 free at the dealer)...so I could put the tune put on my Diesel Cruze...AND a chance to drive it on the highway.
> 
> Have to say I LOVE the tune. Pulls strong while accelerating and the rolling acceleration from 45mph to 70mph like when passing some idiot blocking traffic driving under the limit who won't pass someone else also driving under the limit when you finally get a chance is awesome.
> 
> ...


How much mpg have you lost?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

money_man said:


> How much mpg have you lost?


 That's going to be dependent on how aggressively I drive it. But I don't have enough miles on the tune to even guess the answer to that. I don't have an urge to hotrod it around everywhere so I might do better than some others.


----------

